# Pregnant Girl Still Mating



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi,

its been very sunny here today so whilst doing a bit of gardening I let my girl out for a bit of sun on the decking. She is very heavily pregnant (leaking milk last night) so no risk of getting caught by a tom - or so I thought.

Anyway, after taking my eyes off her for 10 minutes I turned around to realise that the original daddy was with her and they were rolling around together. I have since forgiven him for breaking and entering our house so my immediate reaction was aww - how nice, he has come to visit her (and fill out the child maintenance forms ). She then stuck her bottom in the air and he attempted to do the dirty deed until I separated them 

As I think she is overdue I called the vets to ask about this as I am a bit worried. I am about to take her for a scan to see if the kittens are ok as on speaking to the vet over the phone he said it is very strange.

I am really hoping that nothing bad has happened but I can see no other reason why she would still want to mate.

Has anyone else ever had this problem? I'll update when I get back from the vets.

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

maybe she was wanting to start labour, and she didnt fancy a hot curry or drive over cobbles to start it all off??


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i would say something is wrong i have not known a pregnant girl mate while being pregnant, but then my girls don't have a boy around them when pregnant

i think it is good advice from the vet to get her checked out.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

my aunts cat did this one pregnancy and was overdue, their vet said it was possible that because overdue she may have had a 'flash flood' of hormones making her feel randy

she went into labour an hour after they got home


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and the one about the curry made me laugh 

Just got back, she had to be shaved to be scanned and she hated it. The vet could see a few heart beats so all looks ok and the kittens are huge. She did mention that 1 week overdue is classed as ok however if she has not started by the weekend to give them a call. Apparently when the milk starts to come through they generally start labour within 24 hours so fingers crossed this is the case.

She'll be staying in from now on - the Tom is looking at her through the patio doors right now


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

Toms all the same, just like human blokes well, except this one hasn't run for the hills when he got your girl pregnant!!! so, maybe good father potential:lol: wonder if he will bring mice home for tea:lol:


----------



## thetruthisoutthere (Mar 19, 2009)

ahh lovley! that thread really made me smile! hop you have some stunning babies soon. x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OH I am SO glad that you went and had a scan 

My girl started calling & trying to mate last friday, the scan showed her babies had died and she needed a emerge op  

Im so glad she is doing well though shes lovely! 

What is the cat that mated her? colour/pattern?


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

Taylorbaby - thanks for your comment. It was heart breaking to read your post the other day about your babies and my thoughts have been with you.

Even though the scan was £40 it was worth it. I guess she is just very hormonal 

The cat she mated with is grey & black tabby. Even though I despise him for lurking around my house all day I do think he is beautiful.
I guess the kittens will turn out to be mostly grey if Rosie is grey & white?

I'll post photos as soon as they are here.

Diane


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww thanks, it was really sad but hay ho, I guess we go on, she only came back from the vets on monday, they had to keep her in all weekend as it wasnt very good inside  But she is healing now and looking like a little Victorian in her massive head thingy! :hand:

what breed / cross if any is Rosie? she has a gorgeous face lovely markings  

Not sure im guess if he is a moggy he could Carry all sorts? 

would be nice if they all looked like mum!  :w00t:


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

good luck with the babies!!!!
anything happened yet????
xxx


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

Nope, nothing yet. She will be approximately a week overdue today (Monday). She has been nesting like crazy for about 3 weeks, teats leaking milk and the kittens feel very large (I can literally feel their heads and bodies clearly).

The vet advised to take her back today (Monday) if nothing happens. I am not sure whether he will induce her - is this possible with a cat?
I am beside myself waiting for this - it brings back all the memories of my own pregnancies.


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

oh bless her!!!
yes i remember being 3 weeks overdue with my son, it was a nasty waiting game!!!

i would pop to see the vet if i were you, and i hope he can do something for her, must be frustrating for her when shes got 4 or 5 kittens poking around in there.

let us know what happens 

cant wait for news on your beautiful fur babies


----------

